
San Francisco Mayoral Candidate Jane Kim Eviscerates SF Chronicle - JustSomeNobody
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/05/04/jane-kim-chronicle
======
masonic
Just a link to

[https://medium.com/@JaneKimCA/no-
filter-6f4247335455](https://medium.com/@JaneKimCA/no-filter-6f4247335455)

